# My girlfriend soaking up the sun



## xiangji (Sep 5, 2009)

It wasn't organised (positioning)... just a random shot really with some PP


----------



## 512 (Sep 5, 2009)

very noisy background :meh:


----------



## ocular (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for leaving something for me to write lol. It's overexposed too.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 5, 2009)

(cough) how about some more about the pic besides technical issues, folks?  Not to mention perhaps some suggestions on how to address the shortfalls?

The noisy background isn't too surprising since you're on ISO 800 and the background will be necessarily underexposed.  However, one wonders why you had it at 800?  For bright sun like this you should generally have that ISO cranked down as low as it will go.  That being said, noise ninja will address it nicely if you happen to care... I don't think it's that noticable since I'm not really looking at the background anyway.

Also, consider cropping much of the background out... crop top and right... that will bring the focus more to your GF (as it will alter the balance of the image) and reduce 1. the background available for us to look at, and 2. our liklihood to look at it anyway.

You could bring the brightness down a bit as she is a bit overexposed... however, bright sun conditions like this are always challenging.  Sometimes you can use the extreme shadow/brightness for some really pleasing and dramatic effects, and sometimes it's just going to screw up your shot and not much you can do about it.

As you said, you didn't set this up, so it is what it is, but some things you can do to help offset that sun are...

1. Circular polarizer or ND filter (neither will address the contrast much, but it will bring the light down a bit)
2. A reflector to bring more sun onto her (sounds odd, but what this does is even out the light on her features so the contrast is not so harsh)
3. A fill flash (same effect, different kind of light and sometimes harder to manage... though easier to do entirely on your own)

Each has some pros and cons, but those are some ideas to tinker with.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Sep 5, 2009)

the background is so green damn it lol... nice girl


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 6, 2009)

Straighten that horizon!

Get your camera downj to ISO 100, and open up the aperture as far as it will go.  Then use a reflector to put some light back into the shadows (you can get a cheap $2 car windshield reflector).


----------



## manaheim (Sep 6, 2009)

^^^ I dunno about the horizon... I thought it was fine in this case.  (I suspect she was also not on a totally level piece of land)


----------



## xiangji (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it is more or less correct (horizon) if you look at the coniffer trunk.... that corner of thegarden is a funny angle.


----------



## gopal (Sep 6, 2009)

the bg is more than needed and as said it is overexposed, but since ur friend is charming, the photo has come nice....use 100ISO in sunlight.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 6, 2009)

yes my... *girlfriend* is charming 

Thx for the comments...confused why I shot it at such a high ISO considering the conditions... I usually try to get away with 100ISO for silky shots :er:

Some may think the grass is too green... I think it creates a happy...fresh feel, almost cartoon like.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 6, 2009)

I like the composition.  I'm not seeing all this noise in the background...  Looks fine to me.
(and the photo looks _very_ clean if it's ISO 800...)

I know you said it was just a spur of the moment type thing, but moving to the shade would have helped a lot.



manaheim said:


> (cough) how about some more about the pic besides technical issues, folks?



Don't you know that technical perfection is the only thing that matters?
The is no room for artistic expression in photography.  If you're into that kind of crap, buy a paintbrush.


----------



## xiangji (Sep 6, 2009)

It's because I shot a Canon mate   

canon's ISO800 is on par with Nikon's ISO100.... tee hee hee hee :lmao:


----------



## xiangji (Sep 6, 2009)

Has nobody noticed the dog fluff on the grass to her left????  

OH you guys are slipping!!!!! ... was sure somebody was going to drag me down for that lol


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 6, 2009)

xiangji said:


> Has nobody noticed the dog fluff on the grass to her left????
> 
> OH you guys are slipping!!!!! ... was sure somebody was going to drag me down for that lol



LOL!  Now that you mention it, yeah I do see it.  You should have deleted this in camera because of that.  No point even uploading it to the computer...

lol


----------



## manaheim (Sep 6, 2009)

So... many... potential... jokes...

Must... resist... urge... to...

<GASP>


----------



## xiangji (Sep 6, 2009)

I  was actually taking a photo of the fluff and my girlfriend got in the way... :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 6, 2009)

...it happens.

Pesky girlfriends...always getting in the way of dog fluff shots.

Women...  What can you do?  lol


----------

